

Yahoo Officially Rejects Offer - german
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/11/technology/11cnd-yahoo.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin

======
alexfarran
I love the sprinkling of items from Mr. Liddel's resume throughout the
article:

a former banker from New Zealand

who calls himself Microsoft’s “gatekeeper of funding,”

who joined Microsoft after serving as chief financial officer at International
Paper, the giant forest products company

who plays rugby regularly and has completed several triathlons.

who sends e-mail messages to colleagues at all hours and is a PowerPoint whiz,

who has a master’s degree in philosophy from Oxford

He has a background as an investment banker at Credit Suisse First Boston in
Auckland.

------
dawnerd
I thank Yahoo for this. The open source community should be thankful as well.
Remember, Yahoo put a lot of effort into open source projects.

